# Home made Charcoal Brazier - hand warmer



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I was in search of a high BTU, cheap warmer for ice fishing. I don't like going through propane bottles, chemical packs are just not very warm (plus $$) and my gloves have too many burn holes from warming them on my Coleman lantern.  

So I came up with a can-within-a-can type brazier. It costs literally nothing to make, and runs on pennies of charcoal for 3-4 hours. 

Caution: Use this product at your own risk, no warranties implied or expressed, caveat emptor, etc. etc. Do not use in an enclosed space, use in a well ventilated space. 

I ice fish with a fairly modest setup, dragged out on a kid's sled and I sit on plastic bucket on the open ice, no shanty/shelter. Hence charcoal fumes are not an issue for me. 

Materials: Large (2lb) coffee can, small (1lb) coffee can, bailing wire, 10 briquettes of charcoal.
Tools: Cordless drill, assorted drill bits, wire cutters, pliers.

Drink coffee from can, take label off large can, and off the small can if applicable. Some cans are painted, some have plastic labels. Beyond this the pictures sort of speak for themselves, just use the wire to suspend the small can inside the big can. Use the lid of the large can for a top, with wire for a hinge and a small handle. Drill holes in the side of the large can near the bottom for draft, and in the floor and sides of the small can for draft. Drill holes in the top of the large can for heat and draft. 

This brazier cranks out heat like no one's business. 10 briquettes will last about 2 hours, depending on how good the draft is. Better draft = hotter heat but shorter burn time. At any rate it is darn cheap to operate. 

Overall view. 









Closeup of suspended small can within large can. 









Closeup of hinge and small handle for the lid, which is essential.


----------



## IceDaddy (Dec 18, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for sharing that. that's quite a nice little heater 
I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Or should I say hot idea. That would be a good one to take to the tip-up to keep your hand warm.
Leave the propane one in the shanty! thanks


chad


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Maybe with the lid open and a grate on top, you could cook a burger or a brat or something. Nothing like hot food when you're on the ice.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

a twist on your heater
a friend of mine puts a roll of cheap toilet paper in a coffee can, then puts isopropyl alcohol about half way up. let the alcohol soak into the tp. it burns order free and last a very long time. when its time to go put the top back on and the flame goes out.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

East bay ed, I used that method 30 years ago. Gave of real nice heat and hardly any smell.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Mike - What do you mean 30 years ago??? Heck, we have a couple of our older hunters at deer camp who still use the TP heater. I use it every once in a while too. No smell, very low flame.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I switched to propane. Little easier to use.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Charcoal brazier - HAND warmer.

Glad you clarified that it was a HAND warmer. At first I thought you may have come up with a new icefishing accessory for the ladies out there that like to ice fish.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good one John!


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

good idea. i'll use it this weekend. also have used the tp method. that works well also. anything to take the bitter edge off. come on ice. have a great holiday all.


----------

